# Hello All



## ExoticsWorld (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello all,

I forgot to introduce myself when i registered so i'll do that now  

I'm from the UK keeping and trying to breed mantids as well as other exotic pets.

I have a few different species of mantids as well as some ooths waiting to hatch.

So I hope to share photos and knowledge with you all.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2009)

welcome from OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Aug 11, 2009)

Yo! From Philly.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from Colorado.[/SIZE]


----------



## Vlodek (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello from NJ!

I hope we will see pictures of your mantids soon.


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome. Makes me warm and fuzzy inside to see all these new members introducing themselves.


----------



## ismart (Aug 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello there, and welcome...




from across the pond in Illinois, USA. Nice to meet you and glad to have you here! I look forward to seeing you around on the boards. Best of luck with your incubating ooths!


----------



## ExoticsWorld (Aug 13, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hello there, and welcome...
> 
> 
> 
> from across the pond in Illinois, USA. Nice to meet you and glad to have you here! I look forward to seeing you around on the boards. Best of luck with your incubating ooths!


Thank you for the kind welcome  I'll try and get some decent photos over the next few days of my mantids and then I'll be sure to post them


----------

